# fiat 500e and honda fit ev



## jerjozwik (Dec 8, 2013)

greetings from California, land of the compliance cars!

Untitled by jeremy!, on Flickr

and man am i glad about it. so these are me and the wifes two commuter evs.
she drives around in the honda fit and i take the fiat. my commute is less miles and the fiat actually has a lease mileage limit unlike the fit.

both of these cars are a hoot to drive, and they are the reason i am on this forum. after having these two for a few months i decided on converting a project car to electric.

anyhow, not sure how this area of the forum works. anyone have any questions about the cars?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jerjozwik said:


> greetings from California, land of the compliance cars!......<<snip>>>...
> anyhow, not sure how this area of the forum works. anyone have any questions about the cars?


Hi jer,

Welcome. Are you totally EV or have a gasser hiding in the garage? I'm generally interested in these non DIY jobs. Got one myself last year. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/majors-th-nk-76930.html I still have my gas pick-up truck but use the EV as much as she allows  And always working on my project EVs but most of those don't turn out street legal 

major


----------



## jerjozwik (Dec 8, 2013)

i just use them for commuting.
i also have a miata race car

Nov-16-2013-Xtreme Speed Green Turn_4 CLI_6322-Nov16-13 by jeremy!, on Flickr

and killdozer that some day will have its 6.7 v8 re installed

wheeltire by jeremy!, on Flickr

and also the one day electric escape pod.

IMG_1222_RAW by jeremy!, on Flickr
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/pipe-dream-electric-nsu-prinz-91586.html


----------

